# Solved: sharing folders from domain to workgroup newbie



## pickelsaretasty (Jul 27, 2006)

ok, so I have been reading tutorials and trying to understand how to do this..
Here is the situation:
I am trying to share a folder from my work computer, which is on a domain, to my home computer, which is on a workgroup. I have both computers at home and can't figure out how to share folders between them.

Hardware and specs:
both computers have xp pro sp2.
I am trying to use a linksys wrt54gs (as a hub with internet disabled, because there is no internet, so i'm guessing ftp isn't an option) to connect them.

net use h: \\company_lap_name\sharename /user:domain\username

^that is the route I have been trying to go.

these are the settings for my home computer:
Full computer Name: Bobtrfgdf
Workgroup: WORKGROUP
User: Bob (with no password)
Linksys: 192.168.1.1 (set with everything as default, with wireless disabled and no internet)
Folder I want to send files to: Z:\\Work

pretend these are my networking spes for my work computer:
Full Computer Name:ttb.tacobell.com
Domain:na.ad.tacobell.com
Folder I want to share: 'Important Files' (located on desktop of my work computer - I want to send it to folder 'work' located on the Z drive of my home computer.)
Username:Tedd
Password:tedd123

so would I just simply just go to "run" and type: net use h:\\ttb.tacobell.com\Important Files /user:na.ad.tacobell.com\Tedd
I just type the above into my home computer (start>run) to be able to copy all the contents from the work computer to my home computer???

I thank you in advance for your patients and responses.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In that kind of a situation I would do

Start - Run - \\OtherPC - OK

Where OtherPC is the Computer name (often works) or the IP address (should always work) of the other PC.

That should bring up a Windows Explorer window with all the shares on the designated PC and you can go from there.

Failure could result from a firewall blocking, or by using Advanced File sharing and not having things set up correctly.

Tell us what you get by pinging each PC from the other by IP address and by Computer Name and the above \\OtherPC, and whether you are using Simple or Advanced File Sharing, and your firewall situation and we should be able to offer more specific advice.

Sometimes your work computer is "locked down" such that you can not make the necessary changes to allow the home PC to access it, and then you have to all your file sharing while on the work PC.


----------



## pickelsaretasty (Jul 27, 2006)

The Work laptops are firewalled and they don't want anyone sharing folders, I talked to one of the IT admin today. However interestingly enough, \\IP address seemed to work anyways.
Thanks!!


----------

